# Protein shake question



## spooky (Jun 23, 2003)

Does anyone know if it is ok to make a protein shake and then refrigerate it for awhile before I drink it? I usually make one before I go to bed then bring it to work and drink it around 9am. Is this ok, or does the protein lose its effect? (if you know what I mean)


----------



## Jodi (Jun 23, 2003)

Its fine.  I always make my shakes ahead of time just as long as it stays cold.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 23, 2003)

Don't add creatine to it if it's going to sit for long.


----------



## spooky (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jun 23, 2003)

actually thats the worst thing you can do.  once whey is mixed with liquid it should be drank with in 1-2 hours max because whey is a milk derviative and when it mixed it loses it potency and can spoil really fast.  I kow this because I did this and ended up paying the price of a distended belly, because spoil milk forms a tar in your colon and it take a few days to get back to normal ...


----------



## Jodi (Jun 23, 2003)

I've never heard this before and I've been doing it for a few years.  I've never had a problem  

I would love to see an article or something on that.  I'll have to see if I can find anything


----------



## PB&J (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> actually thats the worst thing you can do.  once whey is mixed with liquid it should be drank with in 1-2 hours max because whey is a milk derviative and when it mixed it loses it potency and can spoil really fast.  I kow this because I did this and ended up paying the price of a distended belly, because spoil milk forms a tar in your colon and it take a few days to get back to normal ...



What do you mean by  a distended belly????


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PB&J *_
> Don't add creatine to it if it's going to sit for long.


I dont know about that stomach thing, but definetly don't let your creatine sit or it will turn into creatinine, a useless waste product.


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 25, 2003)

Isn't distended belly a side effect from being latose intolerent and not because you had a pre-mixed protein shake


----------



## JerrymeMorales (Jun 28, 2003)

Its fine ...I agree with Jodi as well...

I know you guys may blast me for doing this but I can not stand thick shakes. 

I found if I put in lukewarm water to the shake, the consistency is like milk. 

That way I could just down it in no time.

But thats going to change since I tried Nectar by Syntrax. Nectar taste awesome and I dont mind taking my time to drink the stuff


----------



## Mudge (Jun 28, 2003)

Distended belly is known in BB land as GH gut (called roid gut often though). Different reason of course, but its a swollen gut.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 28, 2003)

yea kinda like Ronnie Coleman and Markus Rohl........fucking nasty, both of them.  many others as well,

Jay better win Olympia this year


----------



## JerrymeMorales (Jun 28, 2003)

RONNIE WILL WIN THE "O"


----------



## Arnold (Jun 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> once whey is mixed with liquid it should be drank with in 1-2 hours max because whey is a milk derviative and when it mixed it loses it potency and can spoil really fast.



Huh?

Did you just make this up?


----------

